# USERNAME CHANGE??



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

hi acn i request a username change please

cheers

:thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Finally decided to come out of your shell?

Oh sorry,hope you havn't heard that one before! :whistling:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

haha

that was real laugh too.

you been waiting for me to say it again aint ya haha

reps for you mate


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

turtle said:


> haha
> 
> that was real laugh too.
> 
> ...


Couldn't help myself :lol:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

bump..


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

keep it man, its original


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

So, how do you go about changing your username?


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

not sure it can be done, i wouldnt mind change mine too!


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Apparently you need to PM the admin (not sure who)..i want mine changing too and started a thread about it a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Contact Lorian by PM or use the Contact Us and send message that way.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Howe said:


> Contact Lorian by PM or use the Contact Us and send message that way.


You beat me to it Howe


----------

